# BMQ Land 2011 Course dates



## Electric_Cheese (23 Apr 2011)

Hey guys

I heard that there is a BMQ L in April (I'm PRes, 33 Brigade) in Meaford... is this true? and does anyone have any dates for courses this summer? my unit hasn't posted any...

Thanks


----------



## jeffb (23 Apr 2011)

I know that there is a BMQ-L starting in early May in Meaford as one of my friends is going to be the Crse O on it...


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2011)

Electric_Cheese said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> I heard that there is a BMQ L in April (I'm PRes, 33 Brigade) in Meaford... is this true? and does anyone have any dates for courses this summer? my unit hasn't posted any...
> 
> Thanks



 ???

This is a four day LONG WEEKEND.  Why do people ask these types of questions when everyone is away from their offices and enjoying time with family and friends, and most likely do not have this information at their finger tips; even if they are surfing this site?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Apr 2011)

Crystal ball says........ future is a bit cloudy.......


Your CoC will tell you if and when the next course is.....



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> This is a four day LONG WEEKEND.  Why do people ask these types of questions when everyone is away from their offices and enjoying time with family and friends, and most likely do not have this information at their finger tips; even if they are surfing this site?



Yeah no kidding George......and don't forget they also want the info now....


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah no kidding George......and don't forget they also want the info now....



Had I been at work, I could answer, as I have those dates posted on the wall (Whiteboard), .......... but I won't be in until Wed at the earliest....  :


----------



## Robert0288 (25 Apr 2011)

The list of dates that I heard from my unit for BMQ(L) at meaford include:

27 Apr - 27 May 
17 May - 16 Jun
20 Jun - 22 Jul 
25 Jul - 19 Aug

I'm not 100% sure of the dates because I'm the new guy leaving for meaford on tuesday for my BMQ(L), but so far the other dates mesh with what I've heard from other guys who already have their taskings.  Personally I can't wait for the 13+ hours on a bus. :


----------



## ambush (25 Apr 2011)

any news on dates for 39 brigade ?


----------

